# Nobuteru Taniguchi R35 GT-R



## BenLinne[email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Super GT driver, HKS driver Nobuteru Taniguchi's Street R35 GT-R




















Top Racing's new widebody aero, which features the wide front bumper, fenders and matching side skirts. The rear of the car features TR's dry carbon rear bumper and under spoiler. Two of the most unique parts are the very new and very rare GT wing/trunk combination and full dry carbon doors.










widebody version front bumper and diffuser:











link to the original blog post, check it out for more photos!

SNAP KICK – NOB’S CAR : 7Tune.com



Alex GTRSTAR has this very kit coming to UK. Alex you are my hero !


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Really like top racing's gear, bumper looks spot on, doors are a work of art.....he could have had his roof cut and a carbon skin to replace it though 

Needs a lick of black paint on the rear 3/4 as looks unfinished in my eyes with the contrast it has now


----------



## Radical1 (Feb 8, 2011)

Love the wheels, who makes them ?


----------



## hairyaardvark (Feb 7, 2010)

Looks like clown car IMO...... each to their own though.


----------



## Radical1 (Feb 8, 2011)

IMO, It is a bit overkill, not sure why so many people bastardise what is already a very aggressive looking car, standard exterior all the way for me.........!! To easy to make them look cheap and chavy !
Do love the rims though, Ben do you know the brand ?


----------



## SBR (Jul 13, 2010)

Advan wheels - AVS F15 model.


----------



## erikv (Mar 16, 2010)

there are AVS F15 's


----------

